# Best Call



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry if this is already been posted. I couldnt find anything but what is your opinion on what is the best mouth coyote call you can get for at most $30-$35? Coyotes need to be thinned out a lot in my area so im gonna see what i can do over christmas break.

Thanks for the replies


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Search this forum. This topic is covered ad-nauseam every year.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Should have a sticky up on how to use the search function to help people out


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

The best call..................the one that brings in the most coyote! :wink:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I use a primos still jack rabbit in distress. It's $10 the other 20 can be used for for bullets.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I use a Tally Ho open reed, a Verminator Tweety for in close and bird sounds, a Dan Thompson Red Desert howler for coyote vocalizations and jack rabbit (does a great jack rabbit with the horn on it in high wind), a Primos Double whammy, and both a long and short range howler from Bill Austin (the short range fits in the horn of the Red Desert howler but sounds way different). I use them all at certain times depending on what I am doing and what the coyotes want. Right now I am using the Tally Ho and Tweety the most, but in another month the coyote vocalizations will be dominate. I have had all these calls for at least 9 years and with the exception of the Double Whammy I _think_ I paid about $40 US for them all.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

Longshot said:


> The best call..................the one that brings in the most coyote! :wink:


i would suggest the ones that you blow into as well..


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

sceery packs are good ( 4 fox last night on the snow shoe call ) but tweety and syco tweety have been some of my go to calls in the past. foxpro howler and the hot dog are always with me too. along with some top secret noise makers


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

ay tee said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > The best call..................the one that brings in the most coyote! :wink:
> ...


unless its a bulb type squecker in the bruch no need to blow into them


----------

